# stirrup pump



## Amsterdam_Ara

Bona tarda,
Algú em sabria dir com se'n diu en català de "stirrup pump" en el següent context? Gràcies!:
"Fire Wardens spent their nights on London roof-tops, watching out for incendiary bombs that might fall. When they did, we would rush forth with stirrup pump and buckets of sand to stifle any small blaze before it could spread."
Gràcies per endavant,
Marta.


----------



## catatonia.today

Hola Marta,

He trobat "bomba de mano" en castellà aquí: http://dictionary.reverso.net/english-spanish/stirrup

Però sembla que també vol dir hand grenade. 

Bomba de mà: http://ec.grec.net/lexicx.jsp?GECART=0020009

Igual és diuen igual?


----------



## Amsterdam_Ara

Hola Catalonia Today,
Si no ho he entès malament, es refereix a bombes d'aigua per sufocar els incendis.
No havia entès que parlés de bombes explosives.
Bé, continuaré cercant.
Gràcies de totes maneres,
Marta.


----------



## xarruc

No crec està bé donar-ho masses voltes. El Stirrup pump és el tipus que varen usar els bombers de llavors per apagar els focs que resultaven del bombardeig.

Jo no ho sabia i ho vaig aprendre per buscar el termini en Google i seguir alguns enllaços. No crec que ho sabria molt la meva generació, ja que el meu para es va néixer durant el bombardeig i esclar, aquestes bombes no es fan servir al dia d'avui.

Aleshores. Si examinem la frase, com s'interpreti avui, ja véreu que la paraula Stirrup no l'afegeix cap sentit per a mi, excepte per afegir un sentiment que l'autor recorda àvidament l'escenari amb tots els detalls. Doncs crec que si es pot afegir aquest mateix sentit de realisme, amb una frase com per exemple "bombes aquelles d'abans que ja fa anys que no es fan servir" ja ho tens solucionat. - I si no va bé una frase així, llavors ometre'l el nom de la bomba perquè lo que afegeix és molt poc, i una frase basta que la descriure d'una manera massa factual i accurat es desviaria massa del contexte.


----------



## Amsterdam_Ara

Gràcies per la observació, xarruc.
Finalment hi posaré "bombes d'aigua", sense donar-hi més voltes.
Marta.


----------



## BurqueNM

Amsterdam_Ara, potser valdria la pena donar-hi una volteta mes 

Hi ha un enllaç em semblava interessant. Fins i tot n'hi ha fotos. El fòrum no em permeteix afegir enllaços, desafortunadament, perquè encara no he fet 30 posts. Però si cerques ("stirrup pump" "A.R.P. Fire Equipment") amb Google el trobaràs.

Segons l'article, la bomba, anomenada "stirrup pump" perquè es podia sustentar en una galleda d'aigua amb el peu (" . . . and, because it had a foot support to keep it steady in use, it became known as the 'stirrup' pump), es feia servir contra bombes incendàries. 

També segons l'article: 'The role of the stirrup pump cannot be overstated; easy to use and maintain, it allowed any able-bodied person to tackle an incendiary bomb that would overwise threaten lives and property. The Official History says: 'the stirrup pump must rank with the civilian gas-mask as one of the chief protective instruments evolved for the use of British civilians in the Second World War.'"

Sorry about the bad Catalan, I'm an English speaker.

Regards,
BurqueNM


----------



## Amsterdam_Ara

Hola BurqueNM,
Gràcies per la feina de recerca.
L'inconvenient és que no puc encabir tants matissos a la frase.
Creus que és prou important com per afegir-hi una nota al peu de pàgina amb una explicació com la que tu m'has proporcionat, sobre la importància d'aquest aparell durant la Segona Guerra Mundial?
Gràcies de nou,
Amsterdam_Ara.


----------



## BurqueNM

Hola Marta,
M'imagino que depèn de la mena d'article que escrius. Però crec que amb "bombes d'aigua" ja va bé, sobretot si esmentes els "fire wardens" (no tinc idea de com es tradueix) i les bombes incendàries.
Regards,
Winter


----------



## Amsterdam_Ara

Hola BurqueNM,
És una novel·la.
He posat "guardes d'incendis", "bombes incendiàries", "bombes d'aigua"... Crec que com que és una novel·la, no cal donar més explicacions.
Gràcies,
Amsterdam_Ara


----------

